# Web Development > ASP.NET Page.RegisterStartupScript() is not working

## Santhana KrishnaN

Page.RegisterStartupScript("abc",""); 

The above coding is not work inside the updatepanel (atlas control) in my web application. 

Pls tell me the solution for this problem. Its very urgent.

It works on ordinary ASP.net Web application.

With regards
Santhana KrishnaN

----------


## karuppannan

the syntax is 
Page.RegisterStartupScript(type,string,string);

so you have to write like that model..

ex:
Page.RegisterStartupScript(me.getype(),"msg1","alert()");  

by
karuppannan
i-flash

----------

